# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Pesca >  Qué pasa en el Ebro?

## NoRegistrado

Parece que el furtivismo, el incivismo, y la poca educación campan a sus anchas.
Se necesita una mayor vigilancia y un fuerte régimen sancionador. Y que al Seprona se le vea.
He estado paseando por una página de Facebook y me he quedado alucinado:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater

Redes de 1000 metros, basura por todos lados, venta ilegal de peces, dejación de la administración.

Es increíble. No me lo imaginaba así.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (03-sep-2014)

----------

